
Dear Prime Minister Trudeau, a Modest Proposal from a Canadian-American - miraj
http://qz.com/656320/dear-prime-minister-trudeau-a-modest-proposal-from-a-canadian-american/
======
michaelbuddy
What a clever northerner. A fake out where he pretends to want to talk to
Trudeau, but really to just shit on the USA and particularly to get a jab in
on a presidential candidate he doesn't like. Trying to figure out if it's his
english or french side coming out there. How's this, Dear Obama, Canada still
has a semblance of capitalism where outcomes can be unequal, for silly reasons
such as some worked harder or smarter than others or simply served more people
or were uniquely innovative. Clearly this is improper and rude.

Because regardless of skill level or ambition to serve, outcome equality MUST
BE supreme. So please let the Canada know that we really need to see more
equality. That is, every sports team, every company MUST have equal numbers of
everyone of ethnicity and gender. Because there's nothing more equal than for
all to share the same misery regardless of their particular interest, ability
to serve or strength in character. That and color is the ultimate equality. If
you don't have all colors, you don't have equality. Becuase why would we care
about content of character, ambition or diversity of thought when clearly skin
pigment and genitals decide oneself.

~~~
kelvin0
Equality in the post should not be read as : "All humans at any point in time
must be equally happy/wealthy/healthy", of course that would be a silly
expectation.

I think Equality mentioned in the text is to be interpreted as :"Everyone has
access to the same opportunities (education/health/jobs)", what one then does
with these 'equally accessible' things is up to him/her. This interpretation
of 'Equality' is at risk in America, but to a lesser extent in Canada also.

I hope this clarifies and adds nuance to the text.

~~~
michaelbuddy
You're not in the vast region of the United States going to have equal access
to others in every area. There is going to be an equal access problem to a
degree just based on geography. Even down to some of the essentials. Just like
we don't have equal access to warm weather or rain in the U.S. (which does in
fact come into play with jobs) So does distance. Hawaii does not have equal
access to things, and neither does Alaska and neither do many places for many
things. Now despite that, equality is pretty strong in the U.S. And there are
such a wide array of people, many will take what they have and do very well,
others will squander it. And others will fall on hard times out of their
control.

Rural areas do not have _equal_ access to say hospital care, and I say that
meaning the many many many varied medical systems that can be in any given
hospital. But at the same time, you're going to find averages on access to
education in actual are a lot more equalized across the many states. in fact,
let's take Illinois for example, particularly Chicago. Their per-student total
operational funding is higher than many regions, in some cases approaching 35%
better. That is documented and yet their teachers were just protesting their
pay last week.

It's like, then you can compare these districts to others and rightfully ask
"ok you're saying your salary is not good, but look at these other districts
in other areas of illinois or in districts in nearby states. They get less
than you, but they do more and their students are more successful. So is it
really an equality of access here?" Hard to argue that. And it's not only
disingenuous to say so, it's also MORE expensive to try to mobilize a bunch of
expensive redundant measures to equalize something that is really just either
corrupt or wasteful or whatever other poison is killing its return on tax
payer investment in big or small ways. Even down to the culture of the people.
That does not mean there's an access to education problem. It may mean a
widespread behavioral problem. In that case, picketing the gov't gets you
nowhere.

People would be silly to think income equality is improving, BUT cost of goods
has gone down due to improved processes and business, the same people who get
the lions share of income, have enabled this over a long span of time. I mean
just look at products for sale for the home. You can buy furniture, clothing
and many foods, TVs for very reasonable prices and you know as compared to
many countries LIVE LIKE KINGS!! That's pretty darn good. And when people come
around and say look at income inequality, but yet these people have $100 smart
phones or $250 computers, and libraries outfitted with all the information in
the world, the U.S. is SO much better providing an opportunity for so many
people in spite of this problem.

lastly and I know there are a few exceptions, but if you don't like a company
having too much cash and not providing a good service, you make choices with
your agency not to help increase their wealth. Capitalism for the most part is
a voluntary transaction. And you can freely speak to others to follow your
boycott or decision to put money elsewhere. But you can't fault people for
disagreeing with you and desiring a good or service over concern of the
inequality of their bank account and that company's board of directors. And
you can't fault others for saving their money, or not investing it, or even
hiring smart people to help them earn even more.

